# 2021 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS -In Stock



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*2021 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS
2021 Yamaha F200XB
2021 Sport Trail Custom Tandem Trailer*

*Options:*

Hull Top Color: White
Hull Bottom: Jet Black
Deck Color: White
Console Complete: White
Upgraded Powertech S/S Prop
Spare Tire and Hub
112# 36V Terrova I-Pilot W/ Quick Release Bracket
3 Bank Charger w/ Quick Console Plug
Bob's Jackplate 10" Gen 3 - Powdercoated Black
10' Blade Powerpole - Black
Custom Swim Ladder Aluminum - Powdercoated Black
Aft Backrest Option w/ Butt Cushion over rear livewell
Yamaha Digital gauges and rigging
Trim Tabs
Hydraulic Steering
Pricing:
Sales Price: $67,998.00
Sales Tax: $4,249.88
VIT: $155.99
Doc + TItle: $320.00
Drive Out: $72,723.87

*Boat will be made ready for the water - 2 Cranking Batteries, Prop, Gas, Oil, 3 Trolling Batteries, Half tank of fuel.

Call Boats Etc. - 281-471-6500


----------

